# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Wie heeft ervaring met aminexil (kerastase)?

## iktimax

Wie heeft er ervaring met het gebruik van Aminexil dat door Kerastase op de matkt wordt gebracht?

----------


## nadi

werkt niet echt heb nog steeds haaruitval

----------

